# Want to drive on Watkins Glen Race Track?



## midngn (Sep 8, 2004)

If you've always dreamed of what it might be like to actually drive on a race track, this is your chance. NASA Northeast is hosting a two-day High Performance Driving Event at Watkins Glen in NY September 27th and 28th all you need is a car, a helmet and the desire to drive like never before. If you have never been on a track before, classroom and in-car instruction is provided. If you've been on other tracks, or are just a racer that needs seat time, Watkins Glen is the ultimate experience in the northeast! For more information and to register go to:
www.nasanortheast.com

for more info about the track: www.theglen.com

The Glen has hosted a wide variety of racing competition including Formula One, Can-Am, Trans-Am and Indy cars. Victory Circle at Watkins Glen saw many of the top names in international motorsports, including Jackie Stewart, Mario Andretti, Bobby Unser and Mark Donahue. You too can drive on the track that created legends.


----------



## midngn (Sep 8, 2004)

As far as the Watkins Glen Event, you will get gobs of track time since there are no race groups. We are running the FULL COURSE!!!!!

PLUS. 

If you guys can get 10 or more people to sign up and pay by 9/21, each person will receive a 10% Cash Discount at the track!!! When you register, put in "Nissanforums" in the "how did you hear about us" space. The link below takes you right there.

https://www.nasaproracing.com/nasa_event/list_events


----------



## midngn (Sep 8, 2004)

An update: there are 4-25 minute runs on Monday and Tuesday.

Plus a chance to walk the course after the event on the first day. On Tuesday, you get to apply everything you learned from the first day and all the valuable info you took away from the course walk with a bonus! The 2nd day there are still 4 sessions BUT, the last session is 45 minutes long!! A great opportunity to pit in, make some adjustments and go back out!! Unprecedented!!


----------

